# Torque less loops and nocks



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

If it was more beneficial you'd see more of them...

When tying a standard d-loop, tie it for the release. Me, right handed, top of loop comes off the left side of the string, less twist for my hinges and none for the adjustable head of my ST360....


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

Yea I do that with my loops too. I haven't tested the torque less loop yet but it does seem to put less pressure on the string. However I'm still not sold on the idea of a loop under the nock. To me it didn't seem right even though I know it'll work fine. I'm guessing it will also work the same as having a larger nock tie under the arrow to help with tuning.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

It wasn't exactly a torque less loop, but a string tied nock and a loop tied under the arrow. field14 helped me adjust it at a indoor target event...can't remember...Must have been the December 2005 IAA Aggregate. Anyway, I won Senior FreeStyle. ??? I still have the Plaque for winning the 2005 Aggregate (combined 5 spot and Vegas face). I used the same set up in the 2006 State Indoor Championship and took 3rd. This was on a 2005 Bowtech Old Glory, black marble. Ordered that bow new and hated it after I set it up....Sold it right after the Championship....


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

How is a torque-less D-loop under the knock any different than using a rope release that was used for years before standard D-loop came about? I don't get the benefit. I used a tie on knock above and a rope release with sometimes a rubber button below for years. I don't see how the torque-less is any different. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Believe it or not, there are people who still use a rope release, not many, but some and ropes still come on some releases.... Once the rope was "trained" I got along with it quite well. Really, all type loops work. And you have to admit, tying one string nock is easier that tying two and adding the d-loop....


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

what kind of nock can be used with torque less loop Does any one make a pin nock nock that will work


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

You're joking, right?


----------



## tcking1953 (Feb 14, 2014)

I use the torque free style loop, I think I have a more consistent anchor using it vs a D loop. I also used a release with a built in rope for 35 years and the torque free style "feels" the same.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Short throat nocks have a tendency to get pinched off if you run a normal spaced nock set- for my pins I'd set and space nock set for an microlite super and it worked ok...

Beaters and g pins work the best and you don't need as wide a nock set


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

buckshot087 said:


> Who believes that the torque less loop is more beneficial than a regular d loop?


no idea what people believe, but count all of them you see on podiums for an answer as to whether they actually are.

none is the answer.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

redman said:


> what kind of nock can be used with torque less loop Does any one make a pin nock nock that will work


I asked Nuts&Bolts the same question....Beiter asymmetrical nock size #2. Was told you need to check and make sure that your nock will be on the string tightly at full draw. I tried this before I had a draw board with a standard GT Aculite nock and the string angle was so severe that at full draw the nock just popped off the string (that was on a Dominator 40" ATA bow), glad I drew the bow away from my face and looked at the arrow because it was barely on the string and just letting down it fell off...would've been a dry fire. I now have a draw board so is easier to check.


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

I tried a torqueless loop just for the heck of it, it made 0 difference in my shooting and had much more of a tendency to have my arrow fall off during the draw, d loop is the way to go, the torque produced by a d loop and a handheld release only effected my bow level slightly ( meaning I needed less weight on the left side to balance the bow because the release was torquing the bow that direction) other than that there were no changes in grouping or tuning


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

torquless loops work; you just need to set them up 1)correctly and 2) spend time getting the rest of the setup working after the change of loop. They have won WC legs, they do hold records, they have benefits. your level of shooting will show the benefits; at a point they become apperent..


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

ArcherXXX300 said:


> I asked Nuts&Bolts the same question....Beiter asymmetrical nock size #2. Was told you need to check and make sure that your nock will be on the string tightly at full draw. I tried this before I had a draw board with a standard GT Aculite nock and the string angle was so severe that at full draw the nock just popped off the string (that was on a Dominator 40" ATA bow), glad I drew the bow away from my face and looked at the arrow because it was barely on the string and just letting down it fell off...would've been a dry fire. I now have a draw board so is easier to check.


There is a reason that on the acculite package it says "for use only with a d loop". The ears are so short it will pop off


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I shot a torqueless loop for a couple of years on one of my bows for spots and 3D. I really believe it is as close to a consistently perfect release as you can get. It just seems I'm too lazy to make them.

One thing that I learned the hard way is that torqueless loops that spin freely do NOT belong on _my_ hunting bows!!!! I need reading glasses to see my loop clearly up close. When your very first elk encounter happens suddenly at 11 yards trying to get your release hooked up to a spinning torqueless loop that you can't see is NOT fun but it does cause a nice adrenalin "bump"! Extending your arms out so you can see what you are doing does in fact spook elk standing at 11 yards. However, zipping a broadhead through him at 35 yards when he stops and looks back IS fun! So I will never put another torgueless loop on a hunting bow!


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

i use the gt acculite nocks with an upper and lower tied nock set on an infinity loop. Takes a while to tie one up but i shoot a carter release so the infinity torquless loop is the way to go.


----------

